# A correction



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Over the past few months I've been talking about our Pyrs. We don;t know much about their breeding background, we just know we got lucky. SWMBO is of the opinion they are probably Pyr/Anatolin (sp?) crosses which would account for their build which is much leaner than our other Pyr and the others we've seen. I don;t know if it really makes a difference, but I thought I should be clear. I love those dogs for what they've done for me.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, calling your dog a Pry gives us a better idea of his size and general attitude. He is not a pug or yorkie.


----------

